# Can I use bob martin for ferret ticks and fleas?



## Chuppy

I have found a couple of ticks on my female ferret, the only thing available in the shops is bob martin flea and tick spray. Is it safe to use on ferrets? If not, what is best?

Thanks.


----------



## Fade to Grey

i use frontline usually, but i have used bob martin flea shampoo and never had any issues with it. if you're not sure give you local vets a call and they'll let you know. i can't think of any reason it shouldn't be alright, maybe use puppy/kitten one its a little bit weaker than the adult one. but as i say, i don't know 100% about it so just double check just in case.


----------



## Shrap

I generally stay away from all things Bob Martin. Majority of them don't work and in some cases have poisoned animals.


----------



## Shady

I was just gonna say the same thing as Sharp. I hate, loath and despise Bob Martin stuff. I stay completely away from anything of that brand, for any of my animals! I have used Frontline spray on a fle/tick infested ferret before (not mine, one that was found straying when I worked at a animal sanctuary) I got Vet advice for that though. And I regularly use a product called Xeno. It's specially made for small animals/birds and kills of internal (worms) and external parasites. The only thing is, I couldn't be 100% sure it kills ticks. But fleas, mites etc, I'm sure it does. I get this from my vet, not sure its out to buy via internet or anything.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

There is actually a spot on for rabbits, guinea pigs and ferrets called Xeno
it comes in a spray too it says common internal and eternal parasites on the information. They also do a Bephar Anti parasite spot on for ferrets too These come from Vet Medic Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic
In fact if you phone them on 0800 387348 they have a vet there usually so you can double check it will do all you need it too. Service is really quick and sent out same day, and if you pay the little extra for 1st class you could have it the following day.

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will be able to advise you further but the above is deffinately Ok as far as I can see. I dont think I would use a dog or cat one, they are often for specific use, and also it would be very easy to overdose, most insectisides are pretty poweful chemicals and could make him very ill or worse if it was the wrong type or overdosed. Even dog and cat ones come in various sizes for various weights or animal because you have to be so careful.


----------



## Chuppy

Right, thanks for the replies. I never used the bob martin in the end after reading so many bad reviews about it. 

But....

A new problem. 

Took her to the vets and got the frontline spray. She was treated there with te correct dosage for her body weight. Apparently it's supposed to kill the tick on contact. 

It hasn't. The ticks are still alive and ticking three days later and, having just removed one, I know that they're not just dead and attached because they were still clearly alive. 

How long does this stuff take to work and does it work on all species of tick? I'm doubting whether this stuff even works at all. 

Bear in mind that the spray was also re-applied by me 24hrs later in one small 1/3rd dosage on the worst affected spot, and 48 hrs later still hasn't killed them. 

What to do???? She can't stay in quarantine forever... need some help with this... badly!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Chuppy said:


> Right, thanks for the replies. I never used the bob martin in the end after reading so many bad reviews about it.
> 
> But....
> 
> A new problem.
> 
> Took her to the vets and got the frontline spray. She was treated there with te correct dosage for her body weight. Apparently it's supposed to kill the tick on contact.
> 
> It hasn't. The ticks are still alive and ticking three days later and, having just removed one, I know that they're not just dead and attached because they were still clearly alive.
> 
> How long does this stuff take to work and does it work on all species of tick? I'm doubting whether this stuff even works at all.
> 
> Bear in mind that the spray was also re-applied by me 24hrs later in one small 1/3rd dosage on the worst affected spot, and 48 hrs later still hasn't killed them.
> 
> What to do???? She can't stay in quarantine forever... need some help with this... badly!!


As far as I know the frontiline is contact so I would have thought should have worked by now. One thing I cant unerstand if she was at the vets anyway why didnt the vet, or senior vet nurse remove them? You do have to be careful and know what you are doing as if the head snaps off it can cause problems, it is very quick though if you know how to do it and have the knack.
Maybe ask them about physically removing them if they are still attached and alive?

Meanwhile I just remembered we had a new member in dog section who was a member of BADA see link its all about ticks and tick prevention so hopefully some useful info on there for you
Home page: BADA-UK

ETA see this section of the website explains tick removal safely
http://www.bada-uk.org/petsproblems/indexpetproblems.php


----------



## Ebanks

Have a look at Small Pet Wormers and Rabbit Wormers at Discounted Prices UK they sell some ferret wormers that should help you out 

x


----------

